

The Web is 20 Years old Today - canistr
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/06/the-internet-is-20-years-old-today/

======
acak
I have a suggestion. We have a lot of citations of Techcrunch articles (and
for good reason). For events like these, however, could we look for better
quality articles and submit those? (I know someone else could. But this is
just so that we reduce the barrage of submissions.)

Some of the other articles are:

[http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/08/world-wide-
web-20-years...](http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2011/08/world-wide-
web-20-years/)

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/20-years-of-the-
web/133...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/networking/20-years-of-the-web/1330)

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14430076>

~~~
lachyg
I think the coverage on TNW is better than that of TechCrunch's: 20 years ago
today, the World Wide Web opened to the public <http://tnw.co/piYgdv>

What will the Web be like in 20 years? <http://tnw.co/r6jnd3>

------
SkyMarshal
Favorite comment: _"You're supposed to cover technology, for god's sake. Know
the difference between the Web and the Internet."_

(Apparently the original title was 'The Internet is 20...')

------
guynamedloren
Did anybody else catch the stab at TC parent company AOL? Classy.

~~~
corin_
Am I the only one that actually gets a bit annoyed by AOL digs on TC? (Not
that I regularly read it, so perhaps this is fairly rare since the huge number
that came straight after the acquisition.)

They don't read as actual digs, they read as "by the way readers, you remember
that we're not corporate whores right? well, just in case, here's an AOL joke
that they said they didn't care about us making".

------
linuxhansl
I remember that! I was working at DEC at that time happily browsing internet
news.

When others started to use Web Browsers, I dismissed that all as "pretty
pictures, the fad will go away". Guess I was wrong :)

